# Creating borders and a watermark.



## RMThompson (Aug 17, 2008)

Im looking to add a signature and borders to my photos - Id REALLY like to find a way to do this automatically.

Anyone got some suggestions?


----------



## iflynething (Aug 17, 2008)

To answer simply, use batch processing, but what editing software are you going to be using? Most have a batch process

~Michael~


----------



## Arran Lomas (Aug 18, 2008)

like ifly said, create an action in ps then file>automate>batch, select the action and source folder and away you go! hope that helped =)


----------



## Jaymz77 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am not sure if this will help you but its very simple. http://thephotofox.com/tutorials/border.htm

I created this for a friend for a quick and easy border..


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

How do you put a personal watermark into automatic or batch? It only gave me an option of woodframe, gray, and a few others. Im using Adobe photoshop 7.0.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 19, 2008)

Arran Lomas said:


> like ifly said, create an action in ps then file>automate>batch, select the action and source folder and away you go! hope that helped =)


 
LOL

Well I dont know what any of that means, so no, it didnt help.

I understand the CONCEPT, but not how to do it in reality. I dont know what action and source folders even are.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Aug 20, 2008)

An actuion is a series of commands that you can place together.  For example, you might have an action to open a picture, resize it then save it to a backup folder.

I'd give you a run down on how to creat an action and the way I create borders, but I am way too tired at the moment.  Send me a private message to remind me and I'll do it next time I come on.


----------



## AdrianBetti (Aug 22, 2008)

Jaymz77 said:


> I am not sure if this will help you but its very simple. http://thephotofox.com/tutorials/border.htm
> 
> I created this for a friend for a quick and easy border..


 
Good link, thanks.


----------



## inetwiz (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi RMThompson,

I found a really cool batch watermarking software that you might find helpful.  It watermarks all the photos in a folder for you in one fell swoop.  You can apply text watermark or image watermark (or both) with just a click of the mouse.

It saves you time from having to apply the watermark over and over again using Photoshop.  Download the free trial and see if this is what you are looking for.


Enjoy!

http://www.ivertech.com/batchWatermarker/Default.aspx


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 30, 2008)

If you are using Aperture on a Mac then there is this rather nice free plug-in.

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/aperture/apertureborderfx.html


----------

